# I want to bulk out because i look skinny :(



## edwardioo (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi i want some advice on how to bulk up, i am 18, 6ft 2in, 11.5stone, i go gym 3 times aweek (mon, thurs, fri), doing, back and shoulders on mon, thurs legs and triceps, and chest and bi's on friday, i have footy trainin on wednesday, and play a footy match on sat, i do this every week without fail! Now i think my diet is rubish, i need some advice on a good diet to get in the routine of, if some1 cud post a good diet routine i wud be very greatful lol!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

3dwardioo said:


> i need to get lean!





3dwardioo said:


> Hi i want some advice on how to bulk up, i am 18, 6ft 2in, 11.5stone, i go gym 3 times aweek (mon, thurs, fri), doing, back and shoulders on mon, thurs legs and triceps, and chest and bi's on friday, i have footy trainin on wednesday, and play a footy match on sat, i do this every week without fail! Now i think my diet is rubish, i need some advice on a good diet to get in the routine of, if some1 cud post a good diet routine i wud be very greatful lol!


Which one is it? Not the best first 2 posts! Try having a read through the forum and take a look at what the suggestions are for what information to include in your threads.

:welcome:


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

get a good diet and a good workout going.

also a good shake is a nice idea for extra protien and callories.

i have had best results with boditronics mass attack.

and it dont taste to bad.

i find gaining anyweight very hard u just gotta stick to it.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

eat every 3 hours....

protien and carbs first 3-4 meals

protien and healthy fats last 2-3 meals.

Try to eat 6 meals a day, 3 of which can be shake's.


----------



## Jackopeng (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in the same boat wardioo i'm 19 6ft3" and weigh 12 and a half st my diet is pretty good and i eat as often as i can i also take the extreme nutrition build & recover but i dont seem to be gaining much =\


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you are not gaining you are not eating enough calories it really is that simple.....

jacko what is your diet?


----------



## Jackopeng (Nov 30, 2010)

Well i dont exactly have a diet persay...but i eat usually 3 big meals a day and lots of snacks mostly meaty stuff like chicken, steak etc


----------



## Daniel Turfrey (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi well basically because you are doing alot of cardio (football) you are burning your calories off so you dont have enough calories to increase mass and size, so imagine you eat 300 calories then do football and burn 300 you aint got nothing left so i would suggest you cut cardio wright down, and also it can be almost impossible to eat so much so shakes are a great help to add them calories also when you go lift weights drink half of pint of shake b4 and after training to top up and feed your muscles


----------



## Jackopeng (Nov 30, 2010)

would taking a shake after football training benefit me at all?


----------



## Daniel Turfrey (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes of course it would, half a pint before and after would be better!

good luck with it all.


----------



## Jackopeng (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok cheers dan one more question i've just run out of Build & recover what would be the best supplement to buy?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Bulking? Ice cream?


----------



## Jackopeng (Nov 30, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> Bulking? Ice cream?


lol wtf????


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

You'll struggle to find another product that's so easy to eat with a higher calorific content! Apart from special drinks for MS sufferers!

If your a hard gainer eat it last thing at night.


----------



## Adrian methew (Feb 14, 2011)

A complete diet plan will help you in gain weight.

exercise also help you in weight gain, so make a diet and

exercise plan.

baltimore fitness trainer


----------

